# Swollen Labia



## savvy (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm 16 years old and never had sex.  Two days ago i discovered a knot on my left vagina lip.  Then it swelled up and started itching. Then today i noticed there was another knot.  I'm not quite sure if the second one was there the whole time and I just didn't notice or not.  I'm really worried I don't know what to do,  I've read that it may go away in a week but I don't know.  I want to tell my mom because she's a nurse but it's too awkward. Should I just wait a week and see what happens? Please help, I'm scared.


----------



## jetjet (Jul 7, 2012)

You need tell your mum, or see your doctor or go to your local sexual health clinic.
  	It might be awkward, but you need to look after yourself.  Plus you can be sure your doctor has seen it all before.

  	And getting something sorted early always leads to a better outcome. 

  	If it helps, as you get older and start having regular pap smears and STI checks, you get use to doctors seeing your hoohar


----------

